
Top reasons for writing with a fountain pen - ingve
http://scrively.org/my-top-5-reasons-for-writing-with-a-fountain-pen/
======
mikece
I kept finding myself thinking "yes, but..." to this article.

There are significant disadvantages to using a fountain pen: ink runs out
faster than a ball point or roller ball; even quality pens have issues with
the ink cartridge not seating well or "exploding" leaving you with a six inch
diameter ink stain on your shirt; the ink feed can be inconsistent; the type
of tip must really be matched to the type of paper; if you have less than
perfect penmanship or mechanics (like me) then using a fountain pen yields
worse-looking writing than a plain old Bic ball point.

Maybe those are just my issues; I will concede that if you can wright right a
fountain pen can create a superior written product but I think it's more of an
artist's tool than a practical implement for most people.

Furthermore, I consider that everyone should take a calligraphy class or two
during their lifetime.

